# Horse gets overly excited! On trot



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I would start by ruling out saddle fit issues. My mare has gotten so much better cantering since I got her a better fitting saddle. I didn't even know I had a saddle fit problem until I got a saddle that fit better! 

Other than that I am no help, sorry, lol!


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

If it is not a fitting issue it is an issue of disrespect and lack of training! QH of course intend to buck, but you should ground train them and work the buck out of them. Whenever he bucks make him work, on the ground or under the saddle, the last thing you want is to get scared and make him go back to a walk! Thats exactly what he wants! So if you are not comfortable in riding the bucks out of him then make him work from the ground, if he bucks he has to work, if he is good reward him! What is the horses age btw.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

He probably needs to be ridden several thousand miles and then he will lose interest. I would probably push him to trot faster rather than slowing him down. It is easier to trot than it is to buck. He may be trying to get you to let him get off of work early.


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

I have this issue from time to time with my TB (different breed I know, but same problem) he wants to GO and right when he wants to and not listen to me at all. So, instead of letting him canter I make him march, I mean like hardcore you're going to trot until you hate me kind of trot. It kind of ruins it for them if you make them do exactly what they want and then some. Its horribly uncomfortable for me sometimes but it works and he listens better after a few minutes of it. Of course ruling out saddle fit and bit issues is a great idea before making him work like that. 

Hope you find a solution!


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

He is 15 and I have noticed when he does it his ears are not pinned back like he is angry or anything he is just having a good time and I ride them through now I just make sure his head is up and when I see him start it get excited I make sure his head is up but thanks guys I will try the suggestions  he hasn't done it lately "knock on wood "  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

HorseGuru said:


> He is 15 and I have noticed when he does it his ears are not pinned back like he is angry or anything he is just having a good time and I ride them through now I just make sure his head is up and when I see him start it get excited I make sure his head is up


Sounds like he is just feeling good. Assuming you are in a safe place to do so, I would make him move forward and WORK (be that a faster trot, moving laterally, etc). He will hopefully realize its a lot nicer to just trot along than it is to do a long trot or half pass for miles down the trail. :wink:


----------

